# Kindle Blog Invitation for a New Series



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to do this one a bit differently. Instead of posting your response, please e-mail it to me at [email protected] Yes, I just want people to have to go to my blog to read the series. Call me selfish, but it is all about getting traffic. 

The next series is to answer the question, "Will Big Publishers Eventually Become Obsolete?"

As more authors turn to self-publishing, will the big companies struggle to compete? 
Have e-readers and the internet in general made self-publishing so easy and inexpensive that authors will eventually turn there first? 
Will big name authors turn to self-publishing when their contracts are up with their publishers in order to keep more of their profits?

Both *readers and authors * are invited to participate:

Include in your letter whether you are an author or reader. If you are a reader, state what types of book you enjoy and what name you want your comments attributed to. If you are an author, include a link to ONE of your books.

Please don't resend the questions above with your answers. That would just be tedious for me to edit. The questions are there for some inspiration, but I really just want your opinions on the topic.

Post here that you have sent an e-mail. Yahoo sometimes puts e-mails in my 'spam folder' that don't belong there, so your post ensures that I look for your letter and helps to keep this thread going.

I do retain the right to edit all comments for grammar, spelling, and content.

Thank you in advance to all participants.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, anyone can vote above. I will publish the poll results at the end of the series.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Just sent off my reply...

Eric


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great, Eric!  Thanks!  

Be sure to cast your vote, too.


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

I've also sent off my comments and vote.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry - second email sent to you about the survey.
Heather


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

All comments help not only my blog, but every author who contributes. I always post a link to the author's book page with their comments.

One thing you may not know about my blog: I get to see which links are clicked (not by who) and a count of how many times it is clicked.

Regardless of the review rating or the content of the post, almost every link gets hit at least once. That's not even including subscribers who go to the book page on their Kindle.

So, the side effect of giving your opinion is more advertising for you!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention:

If you don't want me to have your e-mail address or it's just easier, you are welcome to PM your comments.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I've only received 3 or 4 responses.

Am I asking something inappropriate?


----------



## Chris J (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, I sent you a response, and added my opinion to your poll as well.  And no, what you are asking doesn't seem inappropriate.  It probably just hasn't been noticed by eveyone yet.

Regards,

Chris J


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Am I asking something inappropriate?


No, I'm working on my response now!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't access my personal email from work, but I'd definitely like to pitch in a response. I think it's a question a lot of people have. I'll pass it on later today.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

No worries. There is plenty of time. 

I'm doing the final part of "Why Go Indie?" on Sunday, so the next one won't begin for at least a week after that.  

I appreciate the new responses!  Thanks, all!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Today is the final post on the "Why Go Indie?" Series. 

Be sure to send your comments in on this new question to participate in the next one.

You can e-mail me or PM me here on kindleboards. 

Be sure to include a link to one of your books.

Thanks again to all who have already sent in their comments.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I sent in my response but didn't realize you wanted a link to my book.  I'm sending it now.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I sent in my response but didn't realize you wanted a link to my book. I'm sending it now.


Thank you very much.

Yes, I will post the link to your book along with your comments. 

This series will start Sunday with the first few comments I received.

Everyone still has time to get their $.02 in for later posts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Yes, I will post the link to your book along with your comments.
> 
> ...


I'll get my comments back to you today, but probably not until later in the evening.

Thanks. Gertie


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

The first installment of this new series begins tomorrow!

Be sure to check it out at:

http://redadept.wordpress.com/

It's not too late to get your comments in. Feel free to e-mail them to me at [email protected] or even submit them by PM here on kindleboards.

It's great advertising for authors, so be sure to include a link to your book.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! My new series got some major hits. 

My blog was even mentioned on this page: http://www.kosmix.com/topic/kindle_publishing..Yeah, you have to scroll way down, but I did get some traffic from it. 

I would like to thank Eric Christopherson and Frank Tuttle for the comments I posted in Sunday's edition. I noticed that you guys got some 'clicks'; I hope some of those resulted in sales. 

Oh & Eric: nice job on the new cover.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent, I was glad to see the link to your blog!

I wasn't happy over the first blurb about the Kindle:
_Q: First time publisher- is using Amazon Kindle a good idea for publishing my book?
A: At this point, Amazon Kindle has some significant bugs in it. Also, it costs $400 for the readers to even get Kindle, and then they pay for each book they download, which is discouraging to those who can get books for cheap or free._

That would be pretty discouraging to someone reading about the Kindle for the first time. You have to look at the fine print to see that the blurb is two years old.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Only two days left to get your vote in!

The final installment of this series will be posted on Sunday, the 8th. 

Thanks again to all contributors!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just sent mine in.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Whoops!  I need to be more specific.  

I have all the comments I need for my last installment, but you can still vote in the poll above.  

Sierra09:

I was a little short for this last one, so I am happy to be able to include your opinions in the final installment. I just got them in my e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## TeresaMcCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope your you and your blog do well in 2010.  Happy New Year!


----------

